# anavar for ladies....



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

my missus and another female friend is possibly considering doing a low dose anavar cycle and wondered if anyone on here has used?

looking for information on ideal dose, length aswell as possible effects, positive and negative.

options are 10mg alpha pharma or 10mg unigen. Two labs i trust.

pls PM me if want to stay unknown.

many thanks


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Can't comment on ideal dose and that but if you can I'd recommend sending a sample to that testing place just to make sure if is anavar.

A few anavar samples are coming back as winstrol and I'm not sure how good that is for females


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I know a couple of ladies that have done it, one did just 10mg a day and got some great results, one did 20mg a day and got really good results (she started at 10mg a day) and another did 40mg a day for a few cycles and she now looks like a man


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

B.I.G said:


> Can't comment on ideal dose and that but if you can I'd recommend sending a sample to that testing place just to make sure if is anavar.
> 
> A few anavar samples are coming back as winstrol and I'm not sure how good that is for females


i do fav AP and Unigen over any other lab these days. My training partner was lucky enough to get some 10mg Unigens last year. He did 40mg ED and blew away every other lab hes tried even above 150mg!

id like to get her unigen but sure AP will be spot on too.

heard 5mg ED to start with, then up to 10mg.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> i do fav AP and Unigen over any other lab these days. My training partner was lucky enough to get some 10mg Unigens last year. He did 40mg ED and blew away every other lab hes tried even above 150mg!
> 
> id like to get her unigen but sure AP will be spot on too.
> 
> heard 5mg ED to start with, then up to 10mg.


The lady who runs my gym has done 5mg a day for her cycle, not sure on duration but after 2 weeks her progress has been incredible.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't comment on unigen var but from past experience of AP orals and others I know who use them, they are generally not very good other than the clen.

A female friend is currently running 15mg var a day and having great results. She started nice and low 5mg split am/pm for 2 weeks and has been very slowly increasing since. She is now at 15mg and most likely staying at this as sides are minimal but results are coming along nicely.

The lab of choice has been Cambridge Research 10mg var. I did try to source SB labs var as it's probably one of the best but my source was out of stock. D-hacks also bringing out 10mg var at some point for the ladies I've been told.

Some of the ladies on here helped out with dosing but the general concensus is to start as low as possible and watch out for sides.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

shadow4509 said:


> I can't comment on unigen var but from past experience of AP orals and others I know who use them, they are generally not very good other than the clen.
> 
> A female friend is currently running 15mg var a day and having great results. She started nice and low 5mg split am/pm for 2 weeks and has been very slowly increasing since. She is now at 15mg and most likely staying at this as sides are minimal but results are coming along nicely.
> 
> ...


yeah im toying for the idea of Unigen as i know someone whos used it.

cambridge, just another UGL. Think AP or Unigen are made better. Trouble is tho AP orals are usually very expensive so no1s really tried them.

D-hacks got slated on that gear test report. Oral raws werent what they were supposed to be. Tbol was winny and winny was tbol. T3 came back are zero content.

a friend has had issues some months back with D-Hacks stuff so wouldnt touch it TBH.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah im toying for the idea of Unigen as i know someone whos used it.
> 
> cambridge, just another UGL. Think AP or Unigen are made better. Trouble is tho AP orals are usually very expensive so no1s really tried them.
> 
> ...


That's wrong mate. The d-hacks orals were the wrong way round that was all. As for the T3, noone of the T3 sent it came back as T3 from any lab because wedinos didn't have it listed as a compound.

I'm using d-hack var at the minute and I love the stuff.

If in doubt of any then go SB labs mate.


----------



## Heisenberg. (Feb 27, 2014)

I know quite a few that have run var as high as 20mg a day.

Very very good results as well, women seem to respond a lot faster than men to var in my experience, their strength gains are fantastic.

The libido sides are, also, fantastic.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

My missus has run var a couple of times, highest she went was 15mg per day but voice got a little croaky so stopped.

She is currently 3 weeks into a npp cycle and is enjoying it also.

No negative sides to report form any of her cycles.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> My missus has run var a couple of times, highest she went was 15mg per day but voice got a little croaky so stopped.
> 
> She is currently 3 weeks into a npp cycle and is enjoying it also.
> 
> No negative sides to report form any of her cycles.


Really? I'd be interested to hear of dosing a results etc for this if I could pm you, rather than hijack ops thread?



Heisenberg. said:


> I know quite a few that have run var as high as 20mg a day.
> 
> Very very good results as well, women seem to respond a lot faster than men to var in my experience, their strength gains are fantastic.
> 
> The libido sides are, also, fantastic.


My female is getting very very good results at 15mg per day. Body fat has dropped roughly 4%, weight increased and now staying steady with body fat still reducing and her stregnth is up. She has commented on its libido positives too!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sb-labs over any of those labs .

5mg daily to start and give it a few weeks before upping to 10mg daily no need to cycle either .

npp 20mg eod is a good dose , up to a max of 100mg weekly , once you learn how they react then can switch to deca .

anavar alongside nandrolone is very good .


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

shadow4509 said:


> Really? I'd be interested to hear of dosing a results etc for this if I could pm you, rather than hijack ops thread?


Feel free mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ewen said:


> sb-labs over any of those labs .
> 
> 5mg daily to start and give it a few weeks before upping to 10mg daily no need to cycle either .
> 
> ...


Would you recommend running anavar as a kickstart for deca?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Funnily enough...a year ago I didn't know any women whodve done anavar....now, I don't know any women users whod have only used anavar.

Trust me...in comp preps theyre using exactly the same as men are using, maybe in smaller doses.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Would you recommend running anavar as a kickstart for deca?


not as a kicker but in combo and no need to come off either , keep deca low 50mg weekly max and run var alongside 5-10mg max , running tamoxifen if fatloss is the aim would be a good idea also gh/peps or a gh-pep combo .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mixerD1 said:


> Funnily enough...a year ago I didn't know any women whodve done anavar....now, I don't know any women users whod have only used anavar.
> 
> Trust me...in comp preps theyre using exactly the same as men are using, maybe in smaller doses.


many top females use test prop tren and tbol


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2015)

I have used Anavar a few times - start at 10mg/day for the first few days then up to 20mg/day. I usually do 6 - 8 weeks. The only negative side I get is spots, which I hate. At a maximum of 20mg/day there shouldn't be any of the bad sides that women can get ... deep voice, facial hair, etc lol.

I also get quite a bad hormonal 'comedown' when I stop, even if I taper at the end, but if you are ready for it you can cope with it.

However it is worth it for the results.


----------

